
Pale Blue: Lithium Polymer USB Rechargeable Smart Batteries by Pale Blue - xbmcuser
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1888483751/pale-blue-lithium-polymer-usb-rechargeable-smart-batteries
======
sp332
It's a good thing they charge fast because the capacity is pretty low. Regular
single-use AA batteries are around 2500 mAh, other rechargeable batteries
around 2000 mAh, these only have 1500.

~~~
xbmcuser
I posted it as they looked interesting not my field so wanted to get opinions.
The charging speed looks good would be good for toys and drones etc. Though
from what I understand you wont be able to detect the battery power is
finishing and crash your drones when you loose power suddenly.

~~~
sp332
They do look useful for applications where you have to swap batteries fairly
often anyway. And yeah it's weird that the voltage goes up as the power
remaining goes down!

